# Creepy or comforting? Replies to your Amazon reviews



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I haven't done many reviews on Amazon yet, so I don't have much experience with reviews and replies. And I've looked around the Kindle Boards, and have seen the author posts about whether or not to respond to negative reviews, but that's not really what I'm asking here.

What I'm wondering is, how do YOU, as the reviewer (positive or negative) feel when the review-ee responds in a polite, courteous manner? Maybe just a "thank you for enjoying my item", or "good point, I'll address that next time". Is it maybe a little creepy, like you're being watched? Or is it nice to know someone "in charge" is reading what you have to say?

Not having had it happen to me, I think it might be a bit weird. But I can also see that knowing they are reading and responding might be a nice thing. Has anyone had that happen to them?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we had a topic like this before? 

Creepy is a strong word but I do think it's not a wise idea. I think it makes the author look like they're constantly checking up on reviews and ratings and that comes across as unprofessional and even a little pathetic. Additionally, on websites like Goodreads, supposedly the more "likes" or comments a review has, the higher it gets bumped up to the top so it makes the author look like they're trying to bump the positive reviews which is also unprofessional. Which comes across as spam-like. Another point I recall someone else making is that readers don't write reviews for the sake of the author, it's generally for the sake of other readers. So the author butting in and thanking a reader seems inappropriate and spam-like.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We definitely did but I can't find it. . . .and I can't remember off-hand what it was called. . . .if someone finds it, let me know and I'll merge this one with that one.  

I believe the consensus was that most readers don't really care, but of those that do, a significantly larger number think it's a bad idea than think it's a good idea.

Whether that would follow for an app, I don't know.  And I'm not a good one to ask anyway as I don't leave reviews at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The general consensus that I've seen is that responding to a reviewer's _opinion_ is generally a bad idea. Reviewers are entitled to their opinion.

Responding to factual errors, depending on how it's done, can be okay. And if the reviewer is pointing out a genuine flaw and you go on to fix it, responding to say you've fixed it can be a postive.

For me personally, I wouldn't mind a response as long as it isn't an argument.

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I left a semi-negative review on a book.  I said exactly why - the author is a medical professional and was making a bit of fun of a deformed child.  I wrote that it offended me.  The author commented that it says upfront the book speaks his mind, etc.  Then someone commented and defended him.  Honestly it made me feel like I'd been tag-teamed or something, I'm much less likely to leave anything negative in a review now.  And it bugs me that I know full-well who said my comment didn't add to the discussion.

And on the flip side my daughter (13) left a review of a book.  The author commented on her comment an my daughter was over the moon happy.  It was a good review she left but still.  And yes I realize I've added NOTHING to this discussion!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

If an author chooses to respond I'm fine with that. I think facebook/twitter/etc have brought down the walls between creator and consumer.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

StephanieJ said:


> I left a semi-negative review on a book. I said exactly why - the author is a medical professional and was making a bit of fun of a deformed child. I wrote that it offended me. The author commented that it says upfront the book speaks his mind, etc.


This just comes across as petty. And I'll bet the person who backed him up was a friend or something. I would have told him that he's entitled to speak his mind and I'm entitled to be offended by or disagree with or dislike it. If he goes around trying to defend himself to every negative review, he'll gain a bad reputation very fast. Let him hang himself.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

I was checking the reviews for a book I was considering buying.  I don't remember how many total reviews there were for the book but i do remember seeing 2 of them..  One was a negative.  One was a positive.  The positive one had a comment by the author taking the reviewer for the positive review.

I remember thinking Hm.  Nothing for the negative one?  It's the negative one you can learn more from, imo.  I lost respect for the author, didn't buy the book and won't be looking for any more from her.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mips said:


> I was checking the reviews for a book I was considering buying. I don't remember how many total reviews there were for the book but i do remember seeing 2 of them.. One was a negative. One was a positive. The positive one had a comment by the author taking the reviewer for the positive review.
> 
> I remember thinking Hm. Nothing for the negative one? It's the negative one you can learn more from, imo. I lost respect for the author, didn't buy the book and won't be looking for any more from her.


And therein lies the problem. The prevailing sentiment is "Never respond to a Bad Review". But in this case, YOU came away with a non-positive reaction _because_ the person followed that rule. . . . .as they HAD responded to a "Good" review with a thank you, it didn't sit well with you that they'd ignored the "Bad" one.

Of course, it's also possible that they didn't completely ignore the bad one, maybe took it to heart, but just didn't respond because of "the rule" not to. It's also positive that they honestly hadn't seen the bad one yet so hadn't had a chance to comment. But even if either of those are true, the fact that there was at least one author response made even it seem a little suspect to you. 

I think the point is, an author/developer better be _very_ careful about when and how he/she responds. Because it's practically impossible to predict how readers will react. I'm quite certain that many -- maybe even most -- readers wouldn't have cared about that 'thank you' on the good one and wouldn't have expected a 'thank you' on the bad one. But those that do notice and care, the author may have lost.

AND, of course, when there get to be more than just a few reviews, it's going to be impossible to respond directly to each one anyway. I think the number of reviewers or readers who EXPECT to see author responses to reviews is very small. I certainly don't -- though I don't look at specific reviews all that often -- so the lack of a response is completely neutral. If there is one, my opinion of the author is definitely going to be colored by what it says if I see it.

And as I've often said, there are millions of books and authors out there: I'm not inclined to support ones that rub me the wrong way. So, seeing a 'bad' response to any review means I would probably NOT buy the book NOW. . . .and may never if it doesn't come back on my radar again after I've forgotten what turned me against it the first time.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

As long as the review-ee doesn't come back and say "Oh, you're a big stupid doo-doo head for not liking my book!", I don't mind.  

After-all, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  I wouldn't say it's creepy OR comforting.  At the least, if the person being reviewed is taking the time to review the reviews, it shows they somewhat care about their work (or just enjoy the ego stroke every now and again).


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

StephanieJ said:


> I left a semi-negative review on a book. I said exactly why - the author is a medical professional and was making a bit of fun of a deformed child. I wrote that it offended me. The author commented that it says upfront the book speaks his mind, etc. Then someone commented and defended him. Honestly it made me feel like I'd been tag-teamed or something, I'm much less likely to leave anything negative in a review now. And it bugs me that I know full-well who said my comment didn't add to the discussion.


If my doctor mocked deformed children, I'd find another doctor, there are plenty out there. And I wouldn't read a book my such a doctor, again there are plenty other books out there. I would find your review useful.

The doctor's response was rather solipsistic, he gets to speak his mind, but you don't?


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

I usually don't check in on the reviews I write on Amazon, so I have no idea if anyone responds to them, probably not. But I remember once an author responded to my 3-star review of his book. It was a polite response, addressing my concerns one by one -- just as you say, Wavsite.

I has 2 reactions: 
- I was honestly honored that he responded in a thoughtful way.
- I listened to his point of view, and reconsidered my assessment: added a paragraph and changed my star rating to "4". 

I honestly don't accept the stigma. Unless the author is a rude jerk, I've never found myself questioning his intentions and assuming some evil purpose. As long as there are no self-plugs and defensive poses...

Those authors bother me who add shameless links to their own books into their Amazon reviews. The purpose of their review becomes obvious: to plug their own books to a targeted audience, not to share an honest assessment of another person's book. Bugs me.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Austin_Briggs said:


> I usually don't check in on the reviews I write on Amazon, so I have no idea if anyone responds to them, probably not. But I remember once an author responded to my 3-star review of his book. It was a polite response, addressing my concerns one by one -- just as you say, Wavsite.
> 
> I has 2 reactions:
> - I was honestly honored that he responded in a thoughtful way.
> ...


It's worth noting though that you're an author yourself as well so you understand an author's desire to respond to reviews and therefore are okay with it when author respond to yours. As a reader only, I think any response to a negative review is going to come across as defensive, no matter how it's worded.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Austin_Briggs said:


> I usually don't check in on the reviews I write on Amazon, so I have no idea if anyone responds to them, probably not. But I remember once an author responded to my 3-star review of his book. It was a polite response, addressing my concerns one by one -- just as you say, Wavsite.
> 
> I has 2 reactions:
> - I was honestly honored that he responded in a thoughtful way.
> ...


I find this really disturbing. Not you, but the fact that the author basically got what they wanted by responding to your 3 star. They got you to change the star rating. This is actually a tactic I have seen authors brag about. They respond to what they perceive to a low rating with the intent of changing the reviewers mind. The "nice" responses get them more of a result than being nasty. Its basically guilt tripping the reviewer into giving a higher rating.

You as an author yourself found it necessary to change your rating, imagine what such a author response does to a regular reader that had a hard time already articulating their points in the review. They might be mortified. Sometimes a sugary sweet "Oh, I am so sorry that you didn't like my story", is enough to intimate a reader.

Its another reason I prefer the Goodreads reviews. There reviewers at least have control over the comments that are posted to their reviews. And the author encroaching and intimidation tactics are still at a somewhat minimum.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Its basically guilt tripping the reviewer into giving a higher rating.


I agree with this as well.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that anything you do is going to offend some readers who will never look at another book by you ever again.

On the other hand, you have to get out there. And be interesting, not boring.

So (shrug) I do what I do and don't worry about it.


----------



## RedGolum (Nov 2, 2011)

I wrote a review where I pointed out the author had gotten a couple technical things wrong.  Enough that anyone who was familiar with the subject would know.  

The author replied, asked for more documentation, and said he would do better with the next book in the series.  Which he did.

That I am OK with. Having a verbal match with the author for better or worse in a review section is weird. If you post on their blog or forum, it is the venue for such discussions.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I find this really disturbing. Not you, but the fact that the author basically got what they wanted by responding to your 3 star. They got you to change the star rating. This is actually a tactic I have seen authors brag about. They respond to what they perceive to a low rating with the intent of changing the reviewers mind. The "nice" responses get them more of a result than being nasty. Its basically guilt tripping the reviewer into giving a higher rating.
> 
> You as an author yourself found it necessary to change your rating, imagine what such a author response does to a regular reader that had a hard time already articulating their points in the review. They might be mortified. Sometimes a sugary sweet "Oh, I am so sorry that you didn't like my story", is enough to intimate a reader.
> 
> Its another reason I prefer the Goodreads reviews. There reviewers at least have control over the comments that are posted to their reviews. And the author encroaching and intimidation tactics are still at a somewhat minimum.


LOL, it wasn't quite like that. I don't think the guy was passive-aggressive, intimidating, or whatever. His opinion made sense, I considered it, and changed my rating.

We can go far assuming all sorts of bad intentions... I prefer not to be too suspicious of people's motives in my routine interaction.

I respect the Good Reads reviews and I do review books there. However, I'm not sure about the rating-only option that they have. A rating not supported by an articulated opinion doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Most of my reviews on Goodreads are only star reviews. I just recently started writing a bit. But I am just not good at doing it, so they are pretty lame. Star ratings do help me though. On goodreads you can compare books with another member and it uses the star rating only. It gives you a stat of how many books in common, and the percentage of how alike the ratings are. That is how I find folks on there to follow and so I can see what else they read and like. 

I have stopped reviewing books on Amazon as I have to leave text and I am just not always ready right after I read or every to write something. If they had star only there, I would use it more. Its less pressure for me. I can take my time, but also already put my rating down for me and others beforehand. 

I wasn't saying that that specific author that responded to you had any nefarious motives, but it can influence a reviewer. It still influenced you, just in a different way. Someone else might just be feeling intimidated and now a little weary and also change their rating. 
The result is the same, the rating changed. No matter what the intent was, it can make someone very uncomfortable and it skews the ratings system to something more "nicer" and not wanting to hurt anyone. I see many times ratings on Goodreads for the exact same book are lower on average than on Amazon. I think this is one of the reasons. And the culture of trying to be nice instead of honest. 
Reviews are for readers and I think when authors start reviewing each other, they tend to me more nice and more higher in rating as they would normally be. Its not always conscious, but it would be understandable, because they are in the same business. We reader only reviews only care about other readers.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Austin_Briggs said:


> LOL, it wasn't quite like that. I don't think the guy was passive-aggressive, intimidating, or whatever. His opinion made sense, I considered it, and changed my rating.


He still managed to talk you into raising your rating, which I find manipulative, even if he wasn't consciously being manipulative - why couldn't he just let it be? Why can't he just let people have their opinion? No matter how easy going and nice he came across, the fact of the matter remains that he's basically going around "correcting" people's opinions. You seem more concerned with his approach and are overlooking the very principle of what his contacting you to begin with means.



> We can go far assuming all sorts of bad intentions


We can also be too naive sometimes.



> I respect the Good Reads reviews and I do review books there. However, I'm not sure about the rating-only option that they have. A rating not supported by an articulated opinion doesn't do much for me.


I agree, I'd rather see a review from others, especially when there aren't many ratings/reviews yet... but if it's between only a rating or no rating at all, I'd still rather see the rating alone. Just like reading, I write reviews because I enjoy it. But if I suddenly have to write them for every single book, it's no longer enjoyable. Pressuring me to write a review by not allowing me to rate unless I do would only assure that I don't rate it either. I imagine there are other people like that too. A rating alone will still tell me more than no rating or review at all. I use the average rating a lot when picking books and the more ratings there are, the more rounded of an view I get. So ratings alone are still worthwhile to me.

While I do review most of the books I read, there are plenty of reasons why I occasionally don't review and only rate. I might just not be in the mood to write something, the book may have been so good that I'm afraid I can't articulate it well enough without sounding like a fangirl, or I can't point out all the bad things about the book without mega spoilers and marking it as containing spoilers will assure no one reads it anyway. There may already be dozens of reviews which have already said anything I have to say or sometimes I just don't really have anything to say about a book!

I can understand why Amazon requires it though - they have enough problems with shills as it is. But GR don't.



Atunah said:


> I wasn't saying that that specific author that responded to you had any nefarious motives, but it can influence a reviewer. It still influenced you, just in a different way. Someone else might just be feeling intimidated and now a little weary and also change their rating.
> The result is the same, the rating changed. No matter what the intent was, it can make someone very uncomfortable and it skews the ratings system to something more "nicer" and not wanting to hurt anyone. I see many times ratings on Goodreads for the exact same book are lower on average than on Amazon. I think this is one of the reasons. And the culture of trying to be nice instead of honest.
> Reviews are for readers and I think when authors start reviewing each other, they tend to me more nice and more higher in rating as they would normally be. Its not always conscious, but it would be understandable, because they are in the same business. We reader only reviews only care about other readers.


Totally, 100% agree with all of this. I think there are also other reasons why Amazon's average ratings are higher though. I think GR users tend to be heavier readers who develop a more critical eye and I also think there's a lot of shills on Amazon.

But everything you said here was spot on.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha, OK - I see your points. I may be too naive, but it works for me, and I don't mind that. I assume good intent by default, so if an author responds to my review, I simply read what he has to say and react to his words, rather to my assumptions. Why not? 

Peace.


----------



## Longisland (Jul 25, 2012)

I only respond as an author when there is an argument to be made. One of my cancer books had a number of 5 star reviews (from strangers) - and then this one star review appeared saying my book was dangerous etc. I felt I had to argue the case (politely, rationally). Two other people took issue with his comments so I wasn't alone.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never had an author reply to my review, I think it would be quite nice tho - knowing they are there, and that they actually care


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't respond to my reviews as a general rule, because it's such a no-no.  However I don't personally see the problem with it.  In fact an author of a traditionally published book responded to a blog review of mine and I was very flattered.  Her words were so kind and sweet.  It made me want to buy future books from her.


----------



## B.C. Young (Aug 15, 2011)

I think I'll refrain from responding to this topic. Oh wait ... oops!


----------



## kimscottwrites (Jul 26, 2012)

As a reader the idea felt a bit stalkerish to me. Now as a writer I feel uncomfortable doing it because I wouldn't appreciate it as a reader.   JMHO


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

If I got a negative review I might thank the reader - it shows the book has been read by people who don't know me.  (Honest, it has!)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I seldom read a book that I don't think I'll enjoy, so I don't often give lower than 3 stars, usually 4-5 stars. I've had mixed comments, mostly from readers, not authors.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I would think it would be creepy.  I try not to do it, although it's very tough sometimes!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think creepy is the right word. Twice I had authors comment on my reviews. Both were KB Authors, and both were complaining. The first one was a 3-star review and the author whined that it brought down the book's average rating... NOT that I was wrong about anything I said, just that I lowered the rating average. The second, instead of commenting at all on my review, the author attacked me personally and my reading .. SPEED. Nothing was said about my review at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea if anyone has ever commented on any of my reviews.  I don't check the option to get email notifications and I seldom go back to a review once I've made it.

Betsy


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I don't think creepy is the right word. Twice I had authors comment on my reviews. Both were KB Authors, and both were complaining. The first one was a 3-star review and the author whined that it brought down the book's average rating... NOT that I was wrong about anything I said, just that I lowered the rating average. The second, instead of commenting at all on my review, the author attacked me personally and my reading .. SPEED. Nothing was said about my review at all.


I'm going to make an assumption here that they were both self published authors? I realize not all self published authors behave this way but this is another reason why I'm not really big on self published books. The authors are more likely to behave this way because they have no agent or publisher to answer to or instruct them on professional behavior. I'm sorry for all the professional self published authors out there, that they are being given a bad reputation because of the behaviors of others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some legendary examples of famous traditionally pubbed authors behaving badly, some fairly recently, let's not turn this thread into a condemnation of self pubbed or a self pubbed vs trad pubbed thread.  We have enough of those.  

Betsy


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are some legendary examples of famous traditionally pubbed authors behaving badly, some fairly recently, let's not turn this thread into a condemnation of self pubbed or a self pubbed vs trad pubbed thread. We have enough of those.
> 
> Betsy


I did say "I realize not all self published authors behave this way" and that I feel sorry for the ones who behave professionally yet are given a bad reputation by those who don't. And yes, I'm aware there are professionals who behave badly. But in my experience, you see it MUCH more with self published authors. I am not condemning anyone, just saying it how I see it. Sorry if that somehow breaks the rules.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No rules broken, just hoping to keep the thread from getting derailed. People will jump on the latest post...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No rules broken, just hoping to keep the thread from getting derailed. People will jump on the latest post...
> 
> Betsy


Not me! I always read the whole thread!

Wait. . . .what are we talking about!  

Seriously. . . . .I never leave reviews so it's not an issue for me. . . .I think I even said that earlier. I do put mini-reviews on FB when I share that I've finished a book. . . .I'm only 'friends' with one or two authors whose work I really like and who I also like as people, so there's little risk of one of them obnoxiously contradicting my opinion. I think I said that earlier in the thread as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not me! I always read the whole thread!


Un-huh...I could quote some Admin posts... 



Ann in Arlington said:


> so there's little risk of one of them obnoxiously contradicting my opinion.


But there's always me.... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But there's always me....
> 
> Betsy


But then I'd have to unFriend you. And, as we all know, that is a fate worse than death. 



BTackitt said:


> I don't think creepy is the right word. Twice I had authors comment on my reviews. Both were KB Authors, and both were complaining. The first one was a 3-star review and the author whined that it brought down the book's average rating... NOT that I was wrong about anything I said, just that I lowered the rating average. The second, instead of commenting at all on my review, the author attacked me personally and my reading .. SPEED. Nothing was said about my review at all.


I absolutely do not paint everyone with the same brush, but that sort of response would make me much LESS likely to pick up _any_ book by an author who acted that way. Even if the review in question had piqued my interest. I have no desire to support someone who I can't like personally. If I don't know you, I don't know you. But if I get to know you, that personal opinion is going to have an effect on my decision making.

There are many authors here whose works I purchase because I kinda like 'em. Some even write stuff normally outside my preferences -- but I want to support them 'cause I like them, so I give it a try at least once. Others may write exactly the sort of thing I usually like to read but I _don't_ like them -- based completely superficially on what they've posted on KB. As long as that's my opinion of the person, I won't buy the book.

So, responding to public reviews on Amazon, if I'm aware of them, is going to have the same sort of effect. If the author helps me form a negative opinion of them by doing so, I won't be buying the book. Honestly, though, they've not got much to worry about from me. I find that I can read a few well written positive reviews and want to read it and a few well written negative reviews and not want to. So I save myself the dilemma and simply decide for myself based on the write up -- I rarely look at the reviews any more because I realized I was making myself nuts!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I realized I was making myself nuts!


This explains so much....

*ducks and runs*

Betsy


----------



## B.C. Young (Aug 15, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I absolutely do not paint everyone with the same brush, but that sort of response would make me much LESS likely to pick up _any_ book by an author who acted that way. Even if the review in question had piqued my interest. I have no desire to support someone who I can't like personally. If I don't know you, I don't know you. But if I get to know you, that personal opinion is going to have an effect on my decision making.
> 
> There are many authors here whose works I purchase because I kinda like 'em. Some even write stuff normally outside my preferences -- but I want to support them 'cause I like them, so I give it a try at least once. Others may write exactly the sort of thing I usually like to read but I _don't_ like them -- based completely superficially on what they've posted on KB. As long as that's my opinion of the person, I won't buy the book.
> 
> So, responding to public reviews on Amazon, if I'm aware of them, is going to have the same sort of effect. If the author helps me form a negative opinion of them by doing so, I won't be buying the book. Honestly, though, they've not got much to worry about from me. I find that I can read a few well written positive reviews and want to read it and a few well written negative reviews and not want to. So I save myself the dilemma and simply decide for myself based on the write up -- I rarely look at the reviews any more because I realized I was making myself nuts!


Well said. Very well said.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Every time an author replies to a review there is a fairy somewhere that falls down dead.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This explains so much....
> 
> *ducks and runs*
> 
> Betsy




I'm having the same problems with the pans. . .some people love 'em and some hate 'em. . . . and I don't know who to believe! 

sorry. . . .off topic. . . .I've warned myself. . . . . .back to the discussion: um, I believe I've made my points.


----------



## electrictroy (Aug 11, 2012)

I like talking to authors.  The 6 years I spent reading and getting replies from JMS of Babylon 5 (when it was on the air) were awesome.  So yes please respond to my reviews of your book.


----------



## B.C. Young (Aug 15, 2011)

electrictroy said:


> I like talking to authors. The 6 years I spent reading and getting replies from JMS of Babylon 5 (when it was on the air) were awesome. So yes please respond to my reviews of your book.


You got it.

Tell you what, read one of my books, write a review, and I'll respond. Good or bad, I'll thank you kindly for reading it and writing your honest opinion ... maybe.


----------



## RosalieJamesWrites (Aug 18, 2012)

Responding to a review of your book, whether it's good or bad, I believe takes the intimacy and experience had with your book away from the reader. This might sound strange, but I'll elaborate. When I read a book, it's a very personal experience. I imagine it exactly as I want. The same thing goes for when I write a book. It's private, it's magical. This is why most authors don't like it when people read their work before it's finished. 

In the same way, a reader needs that privacy - even if you can see what they said.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Well obviously it's not creepy, if you don't want people see the review you shouldn't post it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DiscoDan said:


> Well obviously it's not creepy, if you don't want people see the review you shouldn't post it.


You may be happy for people to see the review. . . . .but be uncomfortable if the author responds, especially if they wish to take issue with your opinion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I _want_ people to see my reviews, that's why I post them.  Getting a thank you from an author would be okay, I suppose. But I don't really want anyone to challenge my description of _my_ book-reading experience. If I make a factual error that would change how I felt about the book, OK. Like if I said "This is the worst Science Fiction book I ever read!" And someone pointed out it was a historical romance set in the 18th century. 

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I want other readers to see my reviews, not really the authors. I write them for readers, not as a critique for the author, and I would be horrified if an author responded. I would certainly think they were petty and had nothing else better to do.

However, I do follow my favorite authors on Twitter and Facebook and have no problems communicating with them there. Then, it's fun and rewarding when they respond.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Up until now, I've taken a very firm, very vocal, flat-footed stance against authors/publishers replying to Amazon reviews. But (you knew that was coming, didn't you?) Gertie and I recently got a nice review for one of our kid's picture books in which the reviewer said that she wished the pictures were bigger. I wrote to Gertie wondering if the reviewer knew that she could zoom the pictures to full screen on her Kindle. Gertie said that she doubted the reviewer knew since she (Gertie) didn't herself know that pictures could be zoomed. 

I'm really tempted to answer that review with instructions. The difference between the pictures on the text pages and the zoomed pictures is quite striking.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I don't see how anyone who posts a public review on Amazon can have any expectation of privacy. I mean, really...do they think that the author *doesn't* check his book's page and read the reviews? If a reader wanted to make a private comment about an author's book, reader-to-reader, one that the author wouldn't be expected to see, would the author's page for his book really be the logical place to go?

I read and comment on all of my reviews. For the bad ones, I try to recommend a book or two they'd like better. Everybody's entitled to their opinion and I thank them for writing a review, good, bad, or mediocre.

I got one three-star review that took me to task for some annoying writing habit I had. I looked back at the book and, sonuvagun, the reviewer was right! It *was* an annoying habit! I went through the book, changed it, and uploaded a new edition...and thanked the reviewer.

On another book, a collected comics series, one reviewer gave it three stars saying that the first books in the series were great but that the series went on too long and the last couple were no good. I commented that, honestly, I agreed with him--the series overstayed its welcome--and offered a deal: Send me your book, I'll sign it, rip out the last thirty pages and send it back, and you give the book five stars. He responded with a laugh and said he was pleased to hear from me. It was a risk, but it worked out.

I know that sooner or later I'll say something that offends some reviewer, or the very fact that I respond will offend someone, but as I said in my earlier post, you can't get out there without taking some chances.


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

My instinctive feeling is that it is better not to respond to reviews, good or bad - there is far more chance of irritating or annoying a reviewer (or others reading the reviews) than of getting positive outcomes.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Jan Strnad said:


> I don't see how anyone who posts a public review on Amazon can have any expectation of privacy.


It's not an expectation of privacy. Just professionalism.



> I mean, really...do they think that the author *doesn't* check his book's page and read the reviews?


No, I don't expect them not to read reviews. I just expect them not to respond.



> If a reader wanted to make a private comment about an author's book, reader-to-reader, one that the author wouldn't be expected to see, would the author's page for his book really be the logical place to go?


I'm not really sure what you mean by author's page. People leave reviews on the BOOK page, because how else do you communicate to other readers who are considering buying book? Though the author may read them, that does not mean they are written for the author, they are written so other people can read the feedback and decide if they want to read the book or not.

While it's great that you can handle criticism well, I find it highly unprofessional to respond to every single review your book receives. It comes across as an over-eager amateur. Even a "thanks for reading my book" just makes me think "I didn't do it for you so why thank me?" I read a book and I reviewed it - as the reader, it was an impersonal act and suddenly you wish to make it personal. I always have and always will find that unprofessional and though other people feel differently, I also know I am not the only one. But it's your choice if you continue to respond to all your reviewers knowing that you may put some of them off.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

As a reviewer, I expect the author to respect my platform without interference. But in the case of, say, mounting criticism, I think the author has a right to defend him or herself via a blog post but, in a general manner.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Gosh, I never knew responding to reviews was a ‘no-no’. I have responded to some of the Amazon reviewers of my book for various reasons. However,  I have never  taken a reviewer to task for anything; I respect their right to express  an  honest opinion. 

I hadn’t thought about responding as being a negative before but now I can see how the ‘presence’ of the author might put some potential reviewers off or restrict the freedom of their comments. 

(If responding to reviewers is a faux pas, it is not the only one I have committed since entering the world of Amazon publishing. There seems to be a jungle of unwritten rules out there.)


----------



## A.S.K. (Jul 14, 2012)

Gosh, I never thought it this way if someone just write a negative review for personal reasons. This can be hurting since I know how hard every author tries to be creative and at least wishes to get some appreciation to boast moral. Hope authors continue to do what they love doing and build thick skin no matter what until one day their star shines on the work..


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

Atunah said:


> Its another reason I prefer the Goodreads reviews. There reviewers at least have control over the comments that are posted to their reviews. And the author encroaching and intimidation tactics are still at a somewhat minimum.


 I agree. I only take into account Goodreads reviews when choosing a book. I have seen too many authors announce prizes for good amazon reviews. I have also seen friends of authors post reviews. No thank- you.


----------



## Darcy Blaze (Sep 23, 2012)

Authors should be grateful for any review.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Virtually all my reviews have been positive. On a few occasions I've been advised to "respond" to a review, but never have on Amazon. I did once on Goodreads, but only to apologize to a reader who said she was offended.


----------

